# Air vent cleaning



## Gharvey9 (Jul 11, 2020)

How do I clean the cabin air vents ou on my 87 Nissan 4x4 pickup. I just picked it up, runs good, but has a terrible smell coming from the vents. And when I turns the fan up, some (stuff) blew out from side vents and windshield vents. Please help. Winter is coming.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mold stinks, but getting that scent out of a car can be pretty easy. For this, you can use a *cleaning* solution with a scent, like cherry or orange, to clean vents with. Just spray it over the vents.


----------

